# test



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hhh


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

test 2


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*How*

SJ how did you do this:question: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Great capture SJ*

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
Great stuff to get on film!
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

WOW That had to be a HUGE attachment! Is there NO limits???  


Nice shot!!! Is that your yard?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

damn argee your too fast.. i was gonna post this on your pig thread and ask you if you would eat him too...



jody i had am mpg file i renamed it to an avi and attached it like i would a photo.. 

I was testing it prior to posting on Argees thread..


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

17th fairway at dusk... a little dark, but a nice course.
(with sound)

[961 K]
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/tisenberg/GolfcourseFairway.rm


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *damn argee your too fast.. i was gonna post this on your pig thread and ask you if you would eat him too...
> 
> 
> ...


 As a matter of fact, moose are very, very tasty!
:smiles: :eat:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Ingersoll Yup my back yard, one morning (wevbe only seen the moose that onc time)
but at 6:00 my girlfriend spotted him. i took the picture from my balcony i was inside the house so he was not startled... it was a baby moose, his mother must have been nearby... 

I know, Argee is drooling now... "Mmmm Moosemeat"

The file is huge, i have been denied large size jpg files. I guess the large sized Avi's can slip by... 703 Kb file Probably not anymore...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *
> I know, Argee is drooling now... "Mmmm Moosemeat"*


Moose is good, Elk is delicious.......but then again I like rabbit and squirrel too. I'd like to try porcupine someday.:smiles:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Damn that is one big dog!!!. Must be a greyhound. Whats his name??

Moose??

Great video


----------

